# kfizzly inspired poll



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

1
View attachment 41163

2
View attachment 41162

3
View attachment 41161


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

me...playa u cant touch this


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Uhh.......Im Better looking than all three of you Doodes









**For Real**


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

What a gay poll

there's like 2 girls and 6000 guys on the site


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i win automatically


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> What a gay poll
> 
> there's like 2 girls and 6000 guys on the site
> 
> ...










but dont forget about innes and bobme


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> What a gay poll
> 
> there's like 2 girls and 6000 guys on the site
> 
> ...


He he, that's what I was thinking.

So really, the winner will have to live with the fact that the majority of 6,000 guys think he's hot. . . . .









That would drive me to drink . . . more.


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

I think all 3 are sexy.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

alrite how about this...if u saw us down the streets...who looks the meanest


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm not exactly sure why I was included in the poll but if you guys really want to know who's better looking you should place your pics on hotornot.com and see who gets the highest score..

better than p-fury sausage fest.. fo' sho' !!









P.S. But I obviously would win


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> I'm not exactly sure why I was included in the poll but if you guys really want to know who's better looking you should place your pics on hotornot.com and see who gets the highest score..
> 
> better than p-fury sausage fest.. fo' sho' !!
> 
> ...


well kfizzly said in another poll who was better looking out of us 3 
so you were added

and of course u would win
u would pay people off


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yea u ugly indiana colts fan


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i vote for william bradley.. to get the gay out of this thread


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> drink . . . more.
> [snapback]803279[/snapback]​












IIm not gay, But Jewlez is a Buff Looking Focker!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

sigh found pictures of m e last year...im not taknig ne pictures yet cuz my cheeck lol


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

k fizzly looks like the gay dude from real world on MTV(yes i know MTV sucks). I dont watch that sh*t i swear my X did thats how i know.... i think his name is Keramo or some sh*t like this......


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

ozhp said:


> k fizzly looks like the gay dude from real world on MTV(yes i know MTV sucks). I dont watch that sh*t i swear my X did thats how i know.... i think his name is Keramo or some sh*t like this......
> [snapback]803432[/snapback]​


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yea a lotta ppl say that...shut up el salvadorian(u know i love you) i dont even know wut u look like


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz :nod:


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

u disapoint me ms natt after all that teasing ...u just drop me for jewelz


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> u disapoint me ms natt after all that teasing ...u just drop me for jewelz
> [snapback]804119[/snapback]​


He let me go on a Victoria Secret shopping spree with his credit card--I must.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

duh its me you idiot im the toffee

p.s. and i have a big penis


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Pic #1 of k-fizzy at the top looks like snoop d o double gizzle. Wit so much drama in da LBC its kinda hard being snopp d o double G, but i some how some way keep comin up wit funky ass sh*t like every single day.....may i kick alittle sumphin for my g's and.......
So i got carried away allittle.:laugh: Kfizzy got my vote based strictly on lookin like snoop.......jewelz if you were pimpin the blue and white or a Colts hat cocked at some asinine angle you would have won.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Interesting that you guys want other guys to judge your looks.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> yea a lotta ppl say that...shut up el salvadorian. I dont even know wut u look like
> [snapback]803472[/snapback]​


My Grandmas are El Salvadorian, My MOTHER is guatemalan and Dads a ******.
Get it right!








I look like a Fat Alcoholic Brownskinned Foo!











thoroughbred said:


> duh its me you *idiot!*
> [snapback]804143[/snapback]​


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

yawn not into picking who is better lookng between guys


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Then why post?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> He let me go on a Victoria Secret shopping spree with his credit card--I must.
> [snapback]804127[/snapback]​



















not to mention I am just way more of a man than those two


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I voted for Jewelz. Because I love a man that juices.









EDIT: GREAT Call ozhp. Totally gay Karamo up there. Whats wrong with your cheek?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Wow, all 3 of you guys are pretty damn ugly.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> p.s. and i have a big penis


Just cuz ur black doesn't mean ur fully equipped.


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

that sounds bit gay to me


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Uhh.......Im Better looking than all three of you Doodes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is your pic??????


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Ok...
K~ I like the new pics you posted alot better!









But I have to go with Jewelz...
I have seen him in person, and he has a great smile!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

sigh*..u guys are just voting based on howmuch u like them and not the looks


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> Ok...
> K~ I like the new pics you posted alot better!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Daisy


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

jewelz...u dont have a ncie smile imbetter looking then u


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

ozhp said:


> k fizzly looks like the gay dude from real world on MTV(yes i know MTV sucks). I dont watch that sh*t i swear my X did thats how i know.... i think his name is Keramo or some sh*t like this......
> [snapback]803432[/snapback]​


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

The fact that 20 people voted and their are like 4 active girls on the site is strong evidence that there are **** sexual males on this Piranha Board.
I'm assuming that each of the guys voted for themselves so that brings it to 7 of 20. <looks down and shakes his head>


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

i didnt vote for that reason


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

KrazyCrusader said:


> The fact that 20 people voted and their are like 4 active girls on the site is strong evidence that there are **** sexual males on this Piranha Board.
> I'm assuming that each of the guys voted for themselves so that brings it to 7 of 20. <looks down and shakes his head>
> [snapback]804863[/snapback]​


well, the two girls that posted on this thread voted for me


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

omg no contest. The Fizz!! And why am I not on there?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

in the words of cartman,..... "gay, totally gay"


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Uhh.......Im Better looking than all three of you Doodes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL who says that??? hahaha...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

its just a fun thread...adn i thank you my fellow sexy spammer filo


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam im getting slauthered


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> dam im getting slauthered
> [snapback]805506[/snapback]​


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

hahaha i think ur cute


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Filo said:


> :nod:
> 
> 
> 
> ...










..................


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

my picture flicked him off to nick wut a post whore...how could u do this filo


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Im not the best looking, but I will nominate myself to be either the "cockier" one or the "cuteR" one.

Pictures in profile, not avatar.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> my picture flicked him off to nick wut a post whore...how could u do this filo
> [snapback]805553[/snapback]​


lol do whaaaat


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol prodigal u have a head that resembles a sperm


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> lol prodigal u have a head that resembles a sperm
> [snapback]806028[/snapback]​










....what?







....where the hell did that come from? ....And yes, I agree, I do have a big head. Fits the whole "Jar Head" image I portray.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

jewelz pwned youguys. looks like he has some admirers too


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

bitches cannot touch this.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Peacock said:


> bitches cannot touch this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CICHLA LOCOS POR VIDA ESSE!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

hyphen said:


> jewelz pwned youguys. looks like he has some admirers too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


death in #'s must be extremely happy about creating this poll


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

shut up ur ugly


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Peacock said:


> bitches cannot touch this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i dont think any want to touch that.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

K-Fizzly

have you ever been laid ?
have you ever made out with a girl ?
have you ever touched a girl's breast ?
do you have your own bank account ?

if you answered "yes" to any of the above questions, I am in utter shock and amazement


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i think k fizzly is the best looking.. i can say that and not be gay. cuz i mean comeon which is the best seller chocolate or vanilla ice cream. everyone has to have a little soul now and then


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yea im a virgin...but no i have made out with a girl...no i dont have a bank account...but i have a college fund...and yes i have touched a girls breasts but not the actual skin..

wut cuz uve gotten laid that makes u more aof a man then i am...i dont think so


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> and yes i have touched a girls breasts but not the actual skin..
> 
> [snapback]807983[/snapback]​


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

well its the truth..lol
thru the shirt


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

im not gonna lie


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

it aint really that funny that he ant touched skin is it, a least he touched


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

what i thought u would be smoother than that.. and i heard being a man whore makes you cool ... more girls i sleep with the more my cool points go up ....

ive touched a real breast by the way skin and all and it was all i thought it would be .


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

p.s. ur still ugly


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> p.s. ur still ugly
> [snapback]807996[/snapback]​


You lost

get off the court, playa

and you have both Filo's and slckr69's votes .. darn


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol...fine with me


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

damn 2 votes from a girl and ur the man


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

hey i voted for you..... but im so much better looking that you. im sorry buddy but if we both met a girl this is how it would go.

hey my name is k-fizzly i like talking on the phone and walking and cuddling. my interest are interior design and arts n crafts. im not experienced at all and only touched a fat chicks breast through her shirt by accidently bumping into her on the train.

hey whats up this is the smooth talking good looking slckr69 just like my name says i know how to give you a good time. and boom thats all i got to say cuz once she sees me and i say that she decides she is better off without either of us and takes off running so i decide im rich so i will spring for the hookers just so you can finaly give up the V card.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

im not talking to u idiont im talking to jewelz


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol wut an idiot


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

double post


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

well darn now i made that whole story up and now i look stupid.

oh well still cooler than jewelz and death.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

yes definatly something very homosexual about this pole....


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> hey i voted for you..... but im so much better looking that you. im sorry buddy but if we both met a girl this is how it would go.
> 
> hey my name is k-fizzly i like talking on the phone and walking and cuddling. my interest are interior design and arts n crafts. im not experienced at all and only touched a fat chicks breast through her shirt by accidently bumping into her on the train.
> 
> ...


lolol


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

> hey my name is k-fizzly i like talking on the phone and walking and cuddling. my interest are interior design and arts n crafts. im not experienced at all and only touched a fat chicks breast through her shirt by accidently bumping into her on the train.










Bahahahaha that'd make a nice personal ad...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

taking long walks on thebeach


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

I voted!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

~SUNshine~ said:


> I voted!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

id add filo in but i heard he was married.. but still getting hoochies from mexico every now and again.


----------

